# Tb,cwd,ehd,..........



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

In recent years diseases have appeared that where never here in the past. in the Last year the tb hot zone was expanded and a TB deer was found in owosso. Now cwd in kent county and ehd in clinton. What is causing this ? The increasing popularity of baiting ? Private deer management ? (food plots) overpopulation ?

Something along the way has changed. I think regardless of the cwd issue the baiting ban needs to stand, And more focus needs to be placed on the ever increasing diseases in the last ten years.

THINK ABOUT THE BIG PICTURE. Where have we come in ten years, where will we be in another 10 years, and what are our prioritys.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

swampbuck said:


> In recent years diseases have appeared that where never here in the past. in the Last year the tb hot zone was expanded and a TB deer was found in owosso. Now cwd in kent county and ehd in clinton. What is causing this ? The increasing popularity of baiting ? Private deer management ? (food plots) overpopulation ?
> 
> Something along the way has changed. I think regardless of the cwd issue the baiting ban needs to stand, And more focus needs to be placed on the ever increasing diseases in the last ten years.
> 
> THINK ABOUT THE BIG PICTURE. Where have we come in ten years, where will we be in another 10 years, and what are our prioritys.





When "ANYONE" can figure that one out they will also be able to give me the lotto numbers for the next 52 weeks..........


----------



## oldexscrew (Aug 19, 2007)

My guess is - undoubtedly over population with morehunters and better testing.
PG


----------



## Johnnydeerhunt (Apr 27, 2005)

What about invasive and exotic species? Game ranches and other farms not only deal with native whitetails but many other species as well. As we have seen in the great lakes (zebra mussels, gobies), and in other states (feral hogs), the introduction of non-native species can impact local ecology.


----------



## RavBowHunter (Nov 6, 2007)

BETTER TESTS--these diseases aren't just popping up. We just have the ability to recognize and confirm them like we have never been able to in the past. Don't worry, the sky is not falling--unless you believe the DNR and want to let them regulate your entire life.


----------



## McDonaldoutdoors (Apr 10, 2006)

swampbuck said:


> THINK ABOUT THE BIG PICTURE. Where have we come in ten years, where will we be in another 10 years, and what are our prioritys.



Where have we come in the past en years? What are you getting at?


----------



## ArcticcatMan (Aug 14, 2008)

RavBowHunter said:


> BETTER TESTS--these diseases aren't just popping up. We just have the ability to recognize and confirm them like we have never been able to in the past. Don't worry, the sky is not falling--unless you believe the DNR and want to let them regulate your entire life.


I've heard that is the case for most "new" diseases. We are only finding/discovering them because of new and advanced testing. Most of them have been there right along.


----------



## BwHunter85 (Sep 18, 2008)

Had a couple cases of EHD "Blue Tounge" with the deer in my pond. Found nice 8 pt. floating the other day. DNR said to just burry him and call if any others were found.


----------

